# Mixing brown & black crickets



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi ive got a tuppawhere tub with about 70/80 size 4 black crickets and ive got a much better bigger tub with about 150+ mixed size 3 & 4 banded crickets im just wanting to know if it would be ok to mix them together so i can keep them all in one tub, thanks!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's not a good idea, I've tried mixing crickets in the past and the blacks always seam to eat the others.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Not advisable, blacks crix are nasty buggers and will eat brown crix.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok thanks guys! Ill not bother, i thought that might be the case!


----------

